# Discount price!!!18usd for NFL jerseys,paypal www.xjlltrade.com



## mypursezone (Oct 23, 2009)

We can supply all name brand products sports shoes like nike shox, air jordan, air force one, UGG boots, D&G shoes, puma shoes, CAT shoes , NFL jerseys, NHL jerseys, NBA jerseys, Soccer jerseys, name brand super A quality watches like rolex watches, guess watches and so on , name brand handbags like LV, Guess, chanel, coach and son on, T shirts like polo, CA, Gucci, Bape, LV and so on .hoodies like CA hoodies, BBC hoodies, bape hoodies and so on *****
(1). Sample order is accepted; 
(2). Shipped by EMS, UPS, or FEDEX, TNT; 
(3). Payment options: Western Union , paypal ，Bank transfer , MoneyGram, . 
website: XJLLtrade
e-mail: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]


----------

